# Dulot



## rockjon

Hey guys,

I'm a bit confused about what dulot exactly means. I know its not used that often when compared to words like alok.  According to my Tagalog  dictionaries, it means offering or offer.  However, it seems different than the alok, the other word for offer in Tagalog.  When I tried entering the word in google most of the results seem to indicate that dulot has meaning closer to result or effect but I'm not sure. Sometimes the meaning of dulot in my google searches has meaning closer to provide than effect or result. 

Ex:
Agham question: Anu-ano ang masamang _dulot_ ng teknolohiya? Science queston: What are bad/negative effects of technology.
_Nagdulot_ na ito ng mga pagbaha sa Metro Manila. This provided/caused floods in metro manila.  
May maganda namang _naidulot_ siya sa akin. He has something good that he can provide/offer to me.   

Thanks for the help in advance. Hopefully, you guys can clearify this for me.


----------



## niernier

When I hear this word dulot, may it be a noun or a verb, the first thing that comes to my mind is effect/result. I have never been to a Holy Mass celebrated in Tagalog language, but I think the word is used in that context to mean an "offering".


----------



## rockjon

Thanks niernier. Isn't the word, alay, used more often in mass or religious contexts than dulot though?


----------



## niernier

I have been wondering the word for "offering" but you got it right. In religious contexts, the term for that is alay.

I also consulted some dictionaries and it only defines dulot as offering. It could be that they have not written other uses for this word. In everyday use, *dulot *has meaning more closer to *result/effect* and the proper translation to use will just vary depending on the context.

By the way, on your third sentence:

*May maganda namang naidulot siya sa akin.

*I would translate it as:

*He also has resulted something good to me.*
(naidulot is in past tense)


----------



## Cracker Jack

rockjon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a bit confused about what dulot exactly means. I know its not used that often when compared to words like alok.  According to my Tagalog  dictionaries, it means offering or offer.  However, it seems different than the alok, the other word for offer in Tagalog.  When I tried entering the word in google most of the results seem to indicate that dulot has meaning closer to result or effect but I'm not sure. Sometimes the meaning of dulot in my google searches has meaning closer to provide than effect or result.
> 
> Ex:
> Agham question: Anu-ano ang masamang _dulot_ ng teknolohiya? Science queston: What are bad/negative effects of technology.
> What are the ill *effects* of technology?
> 
> _Nagdulot_ na ito ng mga pagbaha sa Metro Manila. This provided/caused floods in metro manila.
> It *caused* floods in Manila.
> 
> 
> May maganda namang _naidulot_ siya sa akin. He has something good that he can provide/offer to me.
> He has *given* me something good.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance. Hopefully, you guys can clearify this for me.




It depends on the context. The ones in bold and blue are the closest.


----------



## niernier

> May maganda namang _naidulot_ siya sa akin.


I personally don't like my translation for that statement which is,

*He also has resulted something good to me.

*It sounds literal but the translation "*He has given me something good" *somewhat misses the point. The "something good" was not given but is the outcome or the result through him.


----------



## mataripis

exactly, "Dulot" is the effect of events and decisions in life. 1.) What will be the effects of sudden changes in temperature to our environment? = Ano ba ang maidudulot ng pabago bagong hunab(temperature) ng panahon sa ating kapaligiran?


----------



## Valeuraph

Hello... I'm just trying to figure out the exact meaning of the verb "maidunot", as if there was both an i- affix and a -ma affix. I've look it up in dictionaries and it is nowhere to be found. Here's a sentence from wikipedia:
Malaking impluwensiya sa wika at kultura ng Pilipinas *ang naidulot* ng pagsakop ng mga bansang  Espanya at Estados Unidos... 
My attempt: The major influence on the culture and the language *h**as caused *by the occupation of Spain and United States... 
But then, is this sentence grammatically correct? I don't understand why there is "ang" in front of "naidulot" in this case. 
It isn't as in : Siya ang kumain (He/she is the one who ate). Malaking impluwensiya ang naidulot ...(*the major influence has caused)...* it's more the occupation of Spain and the States that caused the major influence... so could this mean as well: the major influence *w**as caused *by the occupation?

Sorry if this is a bit confused... :/


----------



## mataripis

Valeuraph said:


> Hello... I'm just trying to figure out the exact meaning of the verb "maidunot", as if there was both an i- affix and a -ma affix. I've look it up in dictionaries and it is nowhere to be found. Here's a sentence from wikipedia:
> Malaking impluwensiya sa wika at kultura ng Pilipinas *ang naidulot* ng pagsakop ng mga bansang  Espanya at Estados Unidos...
> My attempt: The major influence on the culture and the language *h**as caused *by the occupation of Spain and United States...
> But then, is this sentence grammatically correct? I don't understand why there is "ang" in front of "naidulot" in this case.
> It isn't as in : Siya ang kumain (He/she is the one who ate). Malaking impluwensiya ang naidulot ...(*the major influence has caused)...* it's more the occupation of Spain and the States that caused the major influence... so could this mean as well: the major influence *w**as caused *by the occupation?
> 
> Sorry if this is a bit confused... :/


 Ok. use the word "nagawa" instead of "naidulot" to avoid confusion.  1.) Malaking influwensiya sa wika't kulturang Pilipino ang nagawa ng pagkakasakop ng  bansang Espania at Estados Unidos sa bansang Pilipinas. Here are the sample sentences with the use of "dulot". 1.) Dulot niya sa akin ay sakit ng ulo dahil wala siyang kasiyahan sa buhay. and my translation is " the reason that he/she does not have contentment in life, he/she _always give_ me headaches. 2.) Hindi pala siya marunong ng tamang asal kaya ang naidulot nya sa ating samahan ay ligalig.= Does'nt know the good moral values and this _caused_ turmoil to our group.
. the nearest meaning of "dulot" is the after effect of something negative or with bad traits.Therefore, the term " Nagawa" is neutral in describing good and bad after effects while the term "naidulot" is more on negative sides. The other related word is "naibunga" with same meaning that seems equal in stand with "nagawa".In my simple analysis;  1.) naidulot- in the case when unexpected  bad or unusual/ suspicious event came/happen to one situation.    2.) nagawa- in a normal scene or naturally occuring events and 3.) naibunga-  events as a result of decision or the results of experimented works or observations.


----------

